# Suche Sponsor



## ghost_z (30. Juni 2009)

Wie die überschrift scho sagt, suche ich einen sponsor.
Ich bin 16 jahre alt, und fahre MTB
um mein Fahrrad gut in schuss zuhalten können, währe ein sponsor nicht schlecht.

hat jemand von euch eine idee, wen ich da fragen könnte, oder habt ihr vll selbst eine firma, und habt lust?

dann könnt ihr euch ja mal melden 

danke schon mal


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. Juli 2009)

Das wenn so einfach wäre hätte wohl jeder aktive Biker einen. 

Selbst als Promotionfahrer muss du schon ne bestimme Menge Rennen und Platzierungen nachweisen. Zumindest war das bei Corratec so.
Und dann haste noch keinen Sponsor, sondern kriegste Bike und Klamotten "nur" zu Sonderkonditionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (1. Juli 2009)

ghost_z schrieb:


> Wie die überschrift scho sagt, suche ich einen sponsor.
> Ich bin 16 jahre alt, und fahre MTB
> um mein Fahrrad gut in schuss zuhalten können, währe ein sponsor nicht schlecht.
> 
> ...



geh anschaffen!


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2009)

Warum schreibst du MTB groß?

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Juli 2009)

frag mal Mutti oder die Oma


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juli 2009)




----------



## Tom:-) (1. Juli 2009)

ghost_z schrieb:


> ...hat jemand von euch eine idee, wen ich da fragen könnte...


 
frage 
deinen händler vor ort
den hersteller deines nächsten rades/rahmens
papa, mama, oma und opa
den weihnachtsmann

ein paar ergebnisse von wettkämpfen musst du vorweisen können. meist werden sonderkonditionen im einkauf gewährt. richtiges sponsoring gibt es nur bei ausnahmetalenten.


----------



## colombera (2. Juli 2009)

Du solltest zuerst mal Leistung zeigen und nachweisen. Dann ist es möglich wie viele andere schon geschrieben haben, Prozente auf Bike und Klamotten zu bekommen. Ansonsten musst schon in der ersten Liga mitfahren. Das heißt z.B. in Bayern immer Top 5 und Bundesweit Top 10.


----------



## underfrange (2. Juli 2009)

oder geh bei Firmen in deiner Nähe Klinken putzen.


----------



## Doc_Rock (23. Februar 2010)

Ich finde du hast ne vernünftige Antwort verdient, nicht dieses unqualifizierte Gezicke.

Von deiner Frage her scheint es mir als würdest du dir keine richtige Vorstellung davon machen was es heißt als Fahrer einen Sponsoringdeal zu haben. Keine Firma dieser Welt wird dir Geld, Ersatzteile, Zeit und Unterstützung geben nur damit du deinem Hobby günstig nachgehen kannst.
Wenn eine Firma dich sponsort heißt das mehr oder weniger das du als Fahrer für diese Firma angestellt bist, das heißt du musst nicht nur gewisse Rennergebnisse vorweisen, sondern auch an einer bestimmten Anzahl von Veranstalltungen auf denen die jehweilige Firma präsent ist besuchen und nicht nur bei den Events mitfahren, sondern auch am Stand dieser Firma arbeiten, wenn nicht sogar den Stand selbst organisieren. Einfacher gesagt, du machst als Fahrer für die Firma Werbung, *DU ARBEITEST FÜR DIE!* 
Außerdem ist es keine kleinigkeit überhaupt erst an nen Sponsor dran zu kommen, ich selbst bin richtig heiß dadrauf diesen Job zu machen und bereite mit seit mitlerweile zwei Jahren gewissenhaft darauf vor mit einem ziemlich strengen Trainingsplan und einer harten Diät.
Ich fahre unter der Woche jeden Tag mindestens 3 Stunden Strecke um meine Kondition zu verbessern, an den Wochenenden bin ich im Gelände und trainiere da. Mit Freunden ausgehen ist etwas das ich wohl seit nem halben Jahr nicht mehr gemacht habe. Das Wetter ist *******? Ja und? Ich bin trainieren. Im letzten Winter auch mal bei minus 18 grad.
Und du machst dir keine Vorstellungen davon was ich an Geld ausgebe um mein Bike "gut in Schuss zu halten" bei 30 Stunden Dauereinsatz in der Woche bekommt das Wort Materialverschleiß eine ganz neue Bedeutung.

Wenn es das ist was du willst drück ich dir die Daumen das du es schaffst, aber wenn du es lieber etwas lockerer angehen willst dann würde ich dir empfehlen dir einen Verein in deiner Gegend zu suchen der in deiner Disziplin aktiv ist. Die können Ersatzteile meist für ihre Mitglieder zu sehr guten Konditionen einkaufen und helfen dir auch dein Bike in Schuss zu halten.


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Februar 2010)

inzwischen ist der Thread-Ersteller doch schon 17, da sieht die Welt schon wieder ganz anders aus.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (24. Februar 2010)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> ich selbst bin richtig heiß dadrauf diesen Job zu machen und bereite mit seit mitlerweile zwei Jahren gewissenhaft darauf vor ...


mit welchem erfolg?


----------



## Doc_Rock (24. Februar 2010)

Mit dem Erfolg das ich so langsam der Ansicht bin fit genug zu sein um es mal zu versuchen, hatte nicht vor mich bei nem Sponsor zu bewerben solange ich mich selbst nicht angenommen hätte. Das wär Schwachsinn gewesen. Ich werd schauen wie jetzt die Saison läuft und mich dann hoffentlich mit n paar guten Ergebnissen und vielleicht sogar Fotos und nem kleinen Video bewerben können, mal sehen was draus wird.


----------



## Artur (26. Februar 2010)

Weiterhin viel Erfolg!

Aber wieso wird hier ein uraltthread reloaded?

Und welcher Teamfahrer muss auf einem Event einen Messestand selbst betreuen?
Also entweder bist du der Rider auf dem Event und sitzt auf dem Bike oder du stehst den ganzen Tag am Stand und betreust die Kunden! Aber beides gleichzeitig? Ist mir neu!


----------



## Doc_Rock (26. Februar 2010)

War zumindest so wie ich noch leistungsmäßig Kajak gefahren bin, da musste ich zwischen den Wettkämpfen am Stand arbeiten.

Und ich fand halt das der Junge ne vernünftige Antwort verdient hat.


----------



## buchenberger (4. März 2010)

Es lebe das Bootfahrn!

Viel Glück für die Karriere.


----------

